# Border Terriers in Action



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Since it seems like we have some terrier fans on this forum, I thought I would share a few videos of my four month old BT Cosmo. These are just for fun and to keep the other puppy owners in the litter inspired and moving forward. They have also served as great practice for video editing on my new Mac.

Enjoy:

Cosmo Agility Tunnel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buIDp_5BKFI

Cosmo's Intro to Quarry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKosCIrRN14

Cosmo's Obedience Progress
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfHGVhLoeZQ

Mommy's Little Monster "Cosmo"


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting those! He's really growing up and coming along very well. (saw him in another video when he was just a babe) Excellent to see such great focus. Good to see the bigguy in there too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Love it!

Brings me back to my granddogs' puppy days. They are dignified seniors now, but still barrels of energy.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

OOH! I love him!! I just got my first terrier, a Parsons..I think I'm addicted now. He's like a very bad workingline GSD puppy, but he hasn't grown out of it, lol! God, he's into everything..sigh..good thing he's so cute!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn! I love those BTs! 
Careful with the toads (and snakes). When Cosmo matures (Borders can be slow) there wont be any more cute little barking. Toads are poison. My JRT still wants to kill them. He usually does with one hard bite but then starts foaming at the mouth an puking all over the place. Crazy little bassids!

Trish, I'm still waiting for my 12yr old JRT to grow up. ](*,) ](*,) :grin:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Damn! I love those BTs!
> Careful with the toads (and snakes). When Cosmo matures (Borders can be slow) there wont be any more cute little barking. Toads are poison. My JRT still wants to kill them. He usually does with one hard bite but then starts foaming at the mouth an puking all over the place. Crazy little bassids!
> 
> Trish, I'm still waiting for my 12yr old JRT to grow up. ](*,) ](*,) :grin:


I can second the snake thing...had that happen last week, thought I'd die... Mine found a corn snake, I think he ate it's head off and then ran around the yard with his prize...I had jumped up and was standing on big container for my pool stuff absolutely horrified. He thought he was pretty cool  He's 5 months old Bob, great, heard they live to 15 even, sigh...


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Very, very cute...but you know me, Lisa. I've got to say it...POOR TOAD!


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Kameron Bean said:


> Very, very cute...but you know me, Lisa. I've got to say it...POOR TOAD!



Poor toad? The stinkin' thing is outside the back door waiting for Cosmo every night...no kidding. I just got home from agility, fed Feist and Cosmo and put the little guy out. Who do you think was standing outside the door? Mr. Toad. So I took a water pitcher, scooped him up and tossed him over the fence, again.

Thanks Bob for the advice. After seizing the opportunity to make a cute clip for YouTube, I have since stopped encouraging Cosmo to bark at the toxic toad. Considering that he has already twice tried to poison himself, once with my plumeria plant and once with Xylitol in a pack of sugar free gum, he does not need additional excuses to have peroxide poured down his throat.

Which reminds me, Kameron. Do any of your poisonous snakes eat rats? I would like to buy a feeder rat to use for a few weeks to train Cosmo to bark and bother him for earth dog. Despite the fact we live in the ghetto, we do not seem to have rats around here. If I buy a feeder rat can you dispose of it when we are done with it? 

Lisa


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

No problem...we've got plenty of rat-eaters here. They usually eat frozen/thawed, but I'm sure someone will appreciate a fresh meal.

Again...love the videos of Cosmo - he's just so darn cute!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a hard core GSD all the way gal, but he sure is cute! Hows the coat maintanance on those little guys? Do they shed?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome videos

I still have not given up my idea of getting a terrier for a cadaver dog some day.......sticking with tried and true until I have more experience.

I don't know much about the different breeds but am partial to the build and looks of the border terrier. [which I know is not a criteria.............but I just don't like a dog with white like the JRTs.........anyhooo.....]


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm a hard core GSD all the way gal, but he sure is cute! Hows the coat maintanance on those little guys? Do they shed?


Cosmo sheds very little but that is a direct result of my yanking hair off of him for about an hour or two each week. I like my BT's jackets hard, slick and tight with as little scruff as possible. When pulled/rolled regularly their coats are a rich red and black agouti pattern and the hair is shiny. If you let them grow coat naturally they will go lighter wheaten as the coat dies and the deader coat is duller and scruffier. I prefer they look spray painted.

Once of the reasons we chose Cosmo's daddy is that he comes down from a line that grows less coat and the coat they grow is easier to strip and maintain. We actually lucked out as this is also a rather close line breeding on both my bitches mother and father so it is pretty good luck the pup I picked had the "Tailor Made" coat. 

If you look at the litters page on my website you will see the pups from the first litter are much fuzzier than the second litter. And Cosmo is the least fuzzy of them all 

http://www.muttamorphosisdogtraining.com/TumbleweedBorderTerriers.html

Still, if you admire the slick look prepare to work to maintain it. I actually am beginnning to enjoy it but I am not sure Cosmo feels the same.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Awesome videos
> 
> I still have not given up my idea of getting a terrier for a cadaver dog some day.......sticking with tried and true until I have more experience.
> 
> I don't know much about the different breeds but am partial to the build and looks of the border terrier. [which I know is not a criteria.............but I just don't like a dog with white like the JRTs.........anyhooo.....]


The gal who bought the other male from my litter has a good friend who is encouraging her to try HRD with her little boy. Seems like a logical size dog for rubble search. Heaven knows you cannot keep a BT out of or off of anything. They do have a very steady temperament, a nice blend of food and toy drive and are very biddable. My little bitch (the momma) will hunt as long as the Malinois for her ball and will outhunt them for food. Watching her come onto the training field to hang out looks more like watching a drug dog search. She will work the field until she finds the person/chair with the stash. She "indicates" by hopping up on their lap and giving them the BT look.

My dogs are very, very show line and very, very line bred on some top winning show dogs but I can tell you even so they have a nice work ethic.

Here is another breed of terrier to consider. The first male imported to the USA is a drug dog in a jail in the Santa Barbara area. He was certified at just over six months old.

http://www.westfalenterrierverband.de/wt/index.php










Adam (the drug dog) is the one on the left.

Lisa


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa Maze said:


> They have also served as great practice for video editing on my new Mac.


Thanks for posting those! It was great to watch 
What do you use for video editing? I'm having a bit of trouble, but I only use iMovie. To me, it seems to re-encode my videos if I do any editing and then the picture gets grainy.
Do you have this problem? I'm trying to get use to my new mac as well.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't know much about the different breeds but am partial to the build and looks of the border terrier. [which I know is not a criteria............


Often described as a "workmanlike little fellow in a plain brown suit."

I like their looks too. They look like a big dog, only small.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Julie Blanding said:


> Thanks for posting those! It was great to watch
> What do you use for video editing? I'm having a bit of trouble, but I only use iMovie. To me, it seems to re-encode my videos if I do any editing and then the picture gets grainy.
> Do you have this problem? I'm trying to get use to my new mac as well.
> 
> ...


I am using iMovie too! I am thinking of buying a program that is a little more "pro" as I am really enjoying playing around with the videos. As far as quality, I am shooting these little clips with my Cannon pocket camera so I think the quality is okay considering.

Lisa


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Mo mo who?












Don't shoot!!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

O! That last pic is TOO funny! :lol:


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

I have to say my little Cosi-mo-mo is pretty cute. It looks like you shot that last picture right before he fell over backwards.

I just love having a photographer/dog groomer in the club!

Are you coming out to the park tonight? You forgot to call me for your private lesson. What are you doing tomorrow morning? Wanna train?

Lisa


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> The gal who bought the other male from my litter has a good friend who is encouraging her to try HRD with her little boy. Seems like a logical size dog for rubble search. Heaven knows you cannot keep a BT out of or off of anything. They do have a very steady temperament, a nice blend of food and toy drive and are very biddable. My little bitch (the momma) will hunt as long as the Malinois for her ball and will outhunt them for food. Watching her come onto the training field to hang out looks more like watching a drug dog search. She will work the field until she finds the person/chair with the stash. She "indicates" by hopping up on their lap and giving them the BT look.
> 
> My dogs are very, very show line and very, very line bred on some top winning show dogs but I can tell you even so they have a nice work ethic.
> 
> ...


From the link - Interesting - Confusing - so this breed is outcrossed from the Jagdterrier from what I read --- 

_The Westfalia Terrier is a German dog race. Breeding began in Dorsten / Germany back in 1970.

The Westfalia Terrier belongs to the more recent breeds of terriers: by cross-breeding Lakeland- and Fox Terriers, the Westfalia Terrier was outbred from the German Hunting 

Manfred Rüter is the initiatior of this new breed who also monitors the Westfalia Terrier. A resident of the town of Dorsten / Westfalia, he still exerts his influence on breeding activities today in his function as Federal Supervisor of this breed. Early breeding activities were carried out applying the designation ''Westdeutscher Jagdterrier'' (West German Hunting Terrier). This was changed in 1988 to ''Westfalenterrier'' (Westfalia Terrier), as a mark of distinction from other breeds of terrier, and as a reference to its geographic origin.

The breeding goal was reached after a relatively short period: The creation by means of pure breeding of a small sized terrier which is intelligent, obedient and versatile, with a disposition to hunting, and which attracts attention by its noble outward appearance.

Regrettably, there are two further organizations breeding Westfalia Terriers. Their breeding activities are not in line with the principles set out by this breed's creator, Manfred Rueter, who oversees pure breeding in our association and monitors the consolidation of the breed's population.

As late as the mid-seventies, when news of the new breed began to circulate, only few hunters had learned of the existence of the Westfalia Terrier. Today though, the Westfalia Terrier is enjoying ever increasing popularity amongst hunters in every part of Germany as well as in foreign countries inside and outside of Europe. In future it will be hard to ignore this breed._

Some day - perhaps - I will have to take on a terrier of some sort - right now my fear of the cons [possible dog agression, crittering] outweights the pros [mainly size, but that, too could be a detriment] - - - I understand dog agression can be a problem with the Jagdterrier and am pretty sure it is the same with the Lakeland - - we sometimes work multiple dogs simultaneously in adjacent sectors and they must ignore each other.........Now that I have a dog with no dog-aggression issues, I realize how wonderful it makes life.

*I hestitated to post, for fear of hijacking the thread but realized the OP opened the door with the link to the new breed  -*


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

No worries about hijacking. It wouldn't offend me as real life conversations do not stay on one topic either.

Primarily they seem to be working Lakeland and Smooth Fox. Often pups in the litter are white with spots. Like the Jagd they are supposed to be bred to hunt vermin as well as do other chores such as retrieve fowl to hand and work in water. 

I just like the look and color to be honest but was very interested to find the first one imported to the USA was trained as a detection dog.

I am stuck between one of these and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier for my next dog. The SBT is better suited to protection sports but I love the hard coated terriers (and the color coordination with my Malinois).

Lisa


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Terriers are brilliant! Thanks for sharing the Cosmo videos: he's a fantastic pup. Mr. Toad needs to feature more on the forum too!

http://http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii273/Dillandco/th_IMAG00691.jpg

Here's my old Irish Terrier doing a bit of retrieving practice up & down the stairs!










And here he is on a potter through the woods. Aged 13 in both pics.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii273/Dillandco/th_IMAG00691.jpg

Hope it works this time


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy, Having dug to most of the working bred terriers, both common and uncommon, I can say that the Border Terrier is the least dog aggressive of the group. Stay away from Lakelands in particular. The Jagds are supposed to have the reputation of being nasty with both people and other dogs. I've personelly seen a Jagd that had killed a couple of JRTs at different times but the 5-6 that I've dug to have been pretty amiable. Course most of the time all the dogs ignore each other til one goes to ground. Then you better tie up the others fast!. I do believe the Jagds have the best tracking nose of all the terriers.
Patterdales come in black or red and some have smooth coats, some have rough. I would put their temperments closer to the Border's but I've seen some that were pretty nasty. 
Most of the dogs/breeds with a nasty temperment have a lot of working Lakeland in their background. There's and old terrier saying that "If your dogs are getting soft, put a dash of Lakeand in there. If there getting to much fire, put a dash of Border in there". 
I will also add that much of the aggression problems, dog and human, I've seen are as much about leadership as it is genetics. Kinda like all these killer biting dogs that everyone is always talking about. :-D :-D  :-#


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Nancy, Having dug to most of the working bred terriers, both common and uncommon, I can say that the Border Terrier is the least dog aggressive of the group.


I'm glad you got on the thread and said that, because while I don't know all the working terriers, my experience with Borders has not been of particularly dog-aggressive dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> ... I prefer they look spray painted. ...


I like both looks (pre- and post-stripping). :lol:


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa Maze said:


> I am using iMovie too! I am thinking of buying a program that is a little more "pro" as I am really enjoying playing around with the videos. As far as quality, I am shooting these little clips with my Cannon pocket camera so I think the quality is okay considering.
> 
> Lisa


I think the quality of your videos look great! I have been recording on a middle to high quality video camera, and on the original dics they look awesome. If I take the whole clip and transport it into iMovie and don't edit, and just transfer those to iDVD the quality stays. But, if I want to do any sort of editing: i.e. add text, take out parts, etc. it will not let me import to iDVD unless I publish the clip in iMovie and I think that is where it goes from awesome to grainy. I can't figure out what I am doing wrong..
I'll just have to play around with it a bit more I guess.. or not edit anything.

I haven't tried any of the fading in or out, just adding some txt and doing a lot more 'fluff' in iDVD.
I'll try some more stuff this weekend, and see how it goes.

Thanks 
Julie


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I like both looks (pre- and post-stripping). :lol:


That picture makes my fingers just itch to get stripping!

Lisa


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> That picture makes my fingers just itch to get stripping!
> 
> Lisa



:lol:

He looks good after stripping too. That's my handsome granddog.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Lisa Maze said:


> I have to say my little Cosi-mo-mo is pretty cute. It looks like you shot that last picture right before he fell over backwards.
> 
> I just love having a photographer/dog groomer in the club!
> 
> ...


 I didnt forget, just havent had time yet. I am out of town till sunday morning. Then i have a appt on sunday so i wont be able to train that day either. I will call you monday for sure though! :mrgreen: 

Oh and Mo Mo didnt fall on that shot.. it was a different one. 

I liked this one too. It was hard because the trees caused weird lighting :-( 










How about your big mouth dog here? lol!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I like both looks (pre- and post-stripping). :lol:


I know I'm supposed to strip my schnauzer, but I pick up the clippers instead.
Any volunteers?










When someone told me it took 30+ hours to hand strip...I said NO WAY! Maybe it would be fun with a smaller dog.. maybe...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm glad you got on the thread and said that, because while I don't know all the working terriers, my experience with Borders has not been of particularly dog-aggressive dogs.


There were a few studs that produced dogs that couldn't be trusted with other dogs but for the most part the Border was kennel raised with the hounds, often Otter hounds that have some Airedale background. A 12-14 lb dog that couldn't get along with it's 50-60 lb kennelmates was usually take out of the breeding pool.  
I blame the aggressive lines on (some) show breeders and uninformed judges. The border is one of the terrer breeds, other then the bull breeds, that isn't supposed to be sparred in the breed ring. To many judges want to see a more "terrier like" attitude in the show ring. Thus the Borders with more "attitude" with other dogs seemed to become more popular. 
Hell! The AKC Judges video on the Border even shows an incorrect way to span the Border. :roll: No wonder it's been 15 or so yrs since I've been in the bred ring. :-& but I digress! :grin: 
In my less then amiable days I walked out of the ring when asked to spar my Border. Now my Kerrys......that was a whole nuther ball game. Irish as Patty's pig, fight at the drop of a hat and carried their own hat in hand. 
The stripping is much easier when the dog is kept in show coat. A 20-30 min touch up every couple of weeks as opposed to taking them all the way down a couple of times a year.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks for posting these. 

when i am in the market for another little dog (my rescue eskie is ten now, so hopefully it won't be for awhile) i'll be looking for either a border or a manchester. i have a good friend that has working manchesters, and though she doesn't breed, i fell in love with hers. she works her guys as dove dogs. lol


----------

